# How to format a floppy disk



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

G4 dual 1GHz MDD, 1,25 GB Ram, OS 10.2.8

I'm trying to format a floppy disk.

I can't find any "Format" option in any of the menus or registers of Disk Utility. I successfully erased an MS-DOS formatted disk which then no longer showed up on the desktop. When I ejected it and re-inserted it I got a message saying "You have inserted a disk that is not compatible with Mac OSX. If you wish to initialise press initialise". I pressed initialise and Disk Utility opened again. But I can't find an initialise option. I tried mounting, erasing, repairing, verifying. 

Can anyone tell me how to format a floppy? 

As always I'm grateful for any help.


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

right click the "floppy drive Icon"
you should get either properties or Format option


----------



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't right click - I've got a mac!


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

ahh, ok,
then pass

or buy a PC


----------



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

I already have a PC


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

but a MAC is'nt a real PC.

MAC stands for

Might
Accumulate
Computer someday !


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

If it's a mac-compatible disk, then u dont have to format anything. Just delete the files on the disk and then empty the trash. This will free up the disk space. 

BTW, u can right click on a Mac, by holding down cntl key


----------



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

I have both an Apple Mac G4 and a No Name Pentium 3 running windoze. Liked the acronym, though 

I will try the CTRL+click->format routine next time I'm seated behind my Mighty Apple Computer (=MAC) ;-)


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

Formatting a disk on a Macintosh computer


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

karambos said:


> I have both an Apple Mac G4 and a No Name Pentium 3 running windoze. Liked the acronym, though
> 
> I will try the CTRL+click->format routine next time I'm seated behind my Mighty Apple Computer (=MAC) ;-)


hahahah, only playing 

BTW

all pc's run Micro$oft, and the $ sign is there for a reason


----------



## akad (Jul 31, 2004)

in mac os x, you go into disk utility, select the drive, and choose the erase tab. then you choose the format to format it with. then you choose erase.

erase = format


----------

